# Rugged/Durable MP3 player for construction?



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I usually keep my MP3 player in my hard hat while I'm at the job but it's fallen off enough time that it's time for a new player. Can anyone recommend some durable/rugged MP3 player and also headphone options?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Your allowed to listen to them onsite? I think theyre a dumb idea if you are around other workers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ipod shuffle. $49 dollars. 2gig 15 hour rechargeable battery. Size of a postage stamp.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Technically no, but you're also not aloud to drive over the speed limit... When I do I'm not around others and it's 1 earbud


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

StaticFilter said:


> Technically no, but you're also not aloud to drive over the speed limit... When I do I'm not around others and it's 1 earbud


Dont wear them, your a big boy Im sure you can cope for 10 or 12hrs without music.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I love you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You wouldn't be working for me with music plugged into your ears.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ha! On a job where you are required to wear a hard hat wearing even one ear bud is crazy IMO.
If you are alone can't you just use a radio?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Audio books mostly btw. I don't wear my reflective vest either, how bout that?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is one I have, it's the size of a Bic lighter & has both MP3 & radio in it. 
You can Velcro it inside your hard hat. 

I snip one ear bud off when I wear it at work. 
Besides this I have an iPod or a stand alone radio with me. I normally work alone so safety isn't an issue.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

StaticFilter said:


> Audio books mostly btw. I don't wear my reflective vest either, how bout that?


You're fired. How 'bout that?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

99cents said:


> You're fired. How 'bout that?


You can't fire me, I quit! How bout THAT?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

No reflective vest, MP3 player. On a Big D jobsite you're doomed. :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Bluetooth speaker that is shock proof and water proof. Doesn't block my hearing, and I can easily connect it to my phone or my iPad and crank tuneage or podcasts. Lately I've been doing predominantly service work, so no music for me unless the place has it playing in the background. This is how I've learned about such wonderful musical masterpieces such as Wrecking Ball by Miley Cyrus and Timber by Pitbull and Ke$ha. :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I have a Bluetooth speaker that is shock proof and water proof. Doesn't block my hearing, and I can easily connect it to my phone or my iPad and crank tuneage or podcasts. Lately I've been doing predominantly service work, so no music for me unless the place has it playing in the background. This is how I've learned about such wonderful musical masterpieces such as Wrecking Ball by Miley Cyrus and Timber by Pitbull and Ke$ha. :laughing:


dude

you know you already own those cds and have them in rotation on your ipod

stop frontin


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> No reflective vest, MP3 player. On a Big D jobsite you're doomed. :whistling2:


Haha haven't had any major issues with Layton, BIG D, Okland , or Jacobsen really, a warning here or there


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> dude you know you already own those cds and have them in rotation on your ipod stop frontin


I don't own any music CDs as this is 2014, and buying CDs is stupid, you old fart. I also don't own an iPod, as that's what the music app on my smartphone is for. Where do y'all old codgers come up with this stuff? I bet you still have trouble remembering how to press the record button on that there remote control when you want to tape a movie off Turner Classic Movies. 






:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the solenoid needs tweaking on my 8 track.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you just use your cell phone?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Can you just use your cell phone?


:thumbsup: Pandora is awesome. Other than the fact it kills your battery, this is the way to do it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Can you just use your cell phone?





MHElectric said:


> :thumbsup: Pandora is awesome. Other than the fact it kills your battery, this is the way to do it.


That's what I do.

One earbud, I have a two radio I monitor and have no problem hearing it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use an ipod mini, the newest ones, or my phone

90% of the time i am in a school, or office and I am the only one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> That's what I do. One earbud, I have a two radio I monitor and have no problem hearing it.


That's my biggest problem with people and their personal music apparatuses. If I call someone on the radio and they don't respond it's a problem. If I locate them and they got headphones on I'll probably throw something at them. Like a box wrench, 3/4 preferably.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd go with an old school ghetto blaster.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's my biggest problem with people and their personal music apparatuses. If I call someone on the radio and they don't respond it's a problem. If I locate them and they got headphones on I'll probably throw something at them. Like a box wrench, 3/4 preferably.


 
Youre turning into a cranky old man.:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Youre turning into a cranky old man.:laughing:


I can't wait to be the cranky old timer that smacks people around, but I'm only 28


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I can't wait to be the cranky old timer that smacks people around, but I'm only 28


Pretty soon you will be wearing black socks with sandals and yelling at the neighborhood kids from your front porch. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If I pay the wages, I make the rules and there's no way I'm going to stand in front of a guy waving my arms to get his attention. No MP3's on my sites. If you don't like it, it sucks to be you.

It has nothing to do with age and everything to do with using your brain. Communications isn't just an efficiency issue, it's a safety issue.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I can't wait to be the cranky old timer that smacks people around, but I'm only 28


Sh*t. Here I thought you must be at least 55 with how grouchy and cantankerous you are. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Sh*t. Here I thought you must be at least 55 with how grouchy and cantankerous you are. :laughing:


Who me?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Who me?









Hi Walt.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Who me?


"You all will have to excuse me, I have to go home and put some water in Buck Nasty's momma's dish."


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

99cents said:


> If I pay the wages, I make the rules and there's no way I'm going to stand in front of a guy waving my arms to get his attention. No MP3's on my sites. If you don't like it, it sucks to be you.
> 
> It has nothing to do with age and everything to do with using your brain. Communications isn't just an efficiency issue, it's a safety issue.


Sounds great, make your own "I'm the boss." topic and move along


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Pretty soon you will be wearing black socks with sandals and yelling at the neighborhood kids from your front porch. :laughing:


In you boxer shorts, at 10am, with a can of warm beer. Ah grandpa, we do so miss you!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's my biggest problem with people and their personal music apparatuses. If I call someone on the radio and they don't respond it's a problem. If I locate them and they got headphones on I'll probably throw something at them. Like a box wrench, 3/4 preferably.


Oh ponyboy, you are such a stud! Can I come and work on your crew just so I can see how a real man handles them stupid workers? What a thrill


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Oh ponyboy, you are such a stud! Can I come and work on your crew just so I can see how a real man handles them stupid workers? What a thrill


Only if you show up in board shorts, a Pearl Harbor t shirt, tinfoil hat, and a bag of kush. And a ukulele.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Only if you show up in board shorts, a Pearl Harbor t shirt, tinfoil hat, and a bag of kush. And a ukulele.


And he must play "Somewhere Over the Rainbow"

:laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> That's my biggest problem with people and their personal music apparatuses. If I call someone on the radio and they don't respond it's a problem. If I locate them and they got headphones on I'll probably throw something at them. Like a box wrench, 3/4 preferably.


short section of fire hose makes a hell of a paddle and works good too:laughing:
sorry but if your listening to music at work your mind is not completely on the job your supposed to be doing.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> That's my biggest problem with people and their personal music apparatuses. If I call someone on the radio and they don't respond it's a problem. If I locate them and they got headphones on I'll probably throw something at them. Like a box wrench, 3/4 preferably.


It is amazing to me that in this trade, people would actually argue that wearing headphones is ok. I have no issues with jobsite radios etc..


----------

